# My video from the Chicagoland storm



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Out of 30 mins of raw footage I made a 3 min video to a song that i have been very anxious to to mix it to. I have been stoked to make this vid so im hoping you all like it.

Im going to upload the raw footage in segments but right now its over 320 megs

Also, I just want to add, there are some swear words in the video which kinda sux but its such a perfect song that I couldnt resist making a video for it. Also, alot of the timing is off and thats due to my slow computer during the rendering/saving process.

Here it is

http://i144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/EditedPlowingvideo121607_0001.flv


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Great video, the song was great.

Are you a one man show?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice job....


----------



## Mr Patrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*nice video*

How is it no one pulled behid or in front of you? You must block off the entries. I must have the come close to me force field on my truck. Pull behind me and honk,cut in front of me and honk or park in spot I have not cleared instead of the 20 other spots that are clear. Happy snow Patrick


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NBI Lawn;459266 said:


> Great video, the song was great.
> 
> Are you a one man show?


Thanks and no, I am actually a sub. There were only 2 of us that cleared that lot, both just a pickup w/ plow. we have a fleet of heavy duty dump trucks that go around and salt when we are done.

Thanks BNC


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr Patrick;459281 said:


> How is it no one pulled behid or in front of you? You must block off the entries. I must have the come close to me force field on my truck. Pull behind me and honk,cut in front of me and honk or park in spot I have not cleared instead of the 20 other spots that are clear. Happy snow Patrick


lol, its funny you said that because this lot is NOTORIUS for idiots pulling up behind and in front of you and then sit there. My life was actually threatned by some kids ahwile ago because I i was backing out of the entrance to clear it they pulled up right bedhind me and would not move. Glad I dont carry a gun. I guess I just got lucky for 30 mins, but the store wasnt open either.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great video man i love the slow-mo action LOL . keep them coming there's so many videos here were gunna be putting you tube too shame !


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Good clean job.. Great video and awesome music...:salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice video....way to stack that snow


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sweet video!! Running the headlights and backup lights during the day? Put those dual alternator's to work!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;459653 said:


> Sweet video!! Running the headlights and backup lights during the day? Put those dual alternator's to work!!


haha, yeah well when I started that lot i needed them, lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The raw footage is up finally. Its a half hour total but divided up in 10 min sections.

Video1

Video 2

Video 3


----------

